# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  tonight's quiz nov 5th

## unicorn

ok peeps I have the quiz prepared but I am choked with the flu and want to go to bed!!!!!!! anyone willing to take over pm me and I will email you the quiz.

----------


## unicorn

Changilass has kindly taken over so I can go for a bath and some sleep zzzzzzzzzz, changi you are a pure star!!!!!! thank you

----------


## golach

Unicorn, my wee heart bleeds for you

----------


## changilass

Well done to all who took part in the quiz tonight.  The questions from Unicorn were great.

Winner was Caithness Import - we look forward to your questions next week.

Runners up were AC and Bobsgirl

----------


## htwood

Fun quiz, and thanks to both changilass and unicorn, and all the orgers who make me laugh.  -H

----------


## unicorn

Morning all, glad the quiz went good and congrats to winners, I still feel yeuchy  :Frown:

----------

